# Lexapro???



## TylerS_63 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello all, I have been visiting this site everyday for a month now and would just like to ask if lexapro has helped anyone escape from this hell? 
I guess I should start with my story. Early August, 3 months ago I was given synthetic marijuana through a ecig not knowing what it was. I then had hallucinations and a panic attack for hours. I was sent to the hospital and I was told I had been slipped synthetics. That whole week I continued to have panic attacks and what I now know is depersonalization. However it went away for two weeks and then came back full force, and has been back for 2 months now. I am getting hopeless and suicidal, I am not in touch with my emotions and feel like I am trapped behind a glass wall when looking at the rest of the world, cannot recognize myself in the mirror, the whole nine yards. My shrink has now put me on lexapro for depression. Has anybody had success with this drug, and is there anything else I can do to get my life back? Looking at this site all I do is get depressed because everyone talks about how they have had this for years. I will kill myself before that. Any help please???


----------



## sharp (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello Tyler,

I'm sorry to see that nobody has given a reaction to your questions.

I have been experiencing DR for 5 months now and it's horrible, i know. I feel exactly the same like you.

At first my docter prescribed me Haloperidol, which made my mind a little bit more relax. Unfortunately I still had anxiety.

After that I was put on Paroxetine. I tried it for 10 days untill I had to give up due to side effects. These were excruciating. Feeling sick to my stomach and extremely depressed all day. After I quit I felt much better but I still had DR. I was given oxazepam which helped me sleep better. But my anxiety and DR still persisted.

I'm currently taking Lexapro for 4 weeks. I must say that my anxiety is less and I sleep better, some days I don't need oxazepam because the anxiety doe'sn't come trough. On other days the DR is so overwhelming that I get scared again of it. Which sets me back even further. I feel my DR is now at a point that I am too late to recover. Which is of course not true because people can recover after years.

The bottomline is that lexapro does give relieve from anxiety and maybe DR feelings and your mood will improve. However, my DR is still as bad and deteriorates even further. Pffff I really wish there was some sort of magical cure. I also have depressed and sometimes suicidal feelings from it.

When I take oxazepam it really helps me decrease anxiety, and I'm able to do the things I need to do during the day.

I would really advise you to take the lexapro, it has not given me any side effects while the Paroxetine made me sick to my stomach.

Maybe you can also take some Benzodiazepine with it for the anxiety. This will help you feel better and temporarily decrease your feelins of DP DR.

I also advise you to try to live a normal life as possible. Go to work, workout, hang out with friends, read a book, play videogames, anything that helps you take your mind of DP DR. I know it is really difficult. Even when im working out I constantly think about it because you notice it everywhere you look.

Only sometimes I forget that I have it.

Maybe you should also try CBT cognitive behaviour therapy. This can help you change your thinking pattern. Im in counseling as well.

Just bear in mind that DP DR is completely harmless, it is merely a safety button inside your brain which helps you temper your extreme anxiety.

Unfortunately this defense mechanism will work against you if it keeps 'running' and you become scared of it.

Don't give up my friend. There is Always something worth fighting for. I have exactly the same feelings like you and I also think of giving up sometimes.

But I do want to get better and life my life as I used to.

Don't give up!!!! You can Always send me a personal message.

Good luck!!

Paul


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the site Tyler. As Sharp said, I apologize that no one has gotten to your post till now.

First off I'm sorry that happened to you. That really sucks, no one should ever be slipped something that they don't want in their bodies.

I was prescribed Lexapro for a little bit and unfortunately the side effects were too much for me so I didn't give it much of a chance. I was working at the time and Lexapro gave me some pretty severe insomnia to the point I didn't sleep until 5am, so it just wasn't feasible for me to stick it out.

That doesn't mean Lexapro won't work for you though, different medications affect everyone differently.

Also take what Sharp said to heart about getting out and living your life. Its literally one of the most important things you can do to move forward at this point. Even if you have to force yourself, I recommend getting out.


----------

